# power tool student survey



## kjkreuter (Mar 9, 2011)

hello,

i am a industrial design student at Kendall Collage that is designing power tools for the diy home improvement industry. It would help me out allot it you would take this survey to help me understand user needs and behaviors.

thanks
link


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Question 27 forces the user to use each response once and only once, which isn't reflective of how I view things.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Question 27 is bogus.


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

I stopped at 27 because it got annoying.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I did all the questions but it wouldn't take some of my answers so I gave up.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The survey is defective---#27 was like 'Whack a Mole" Every time I checked a box--another check would vanish.---Waste of time.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Too many questions to finish

But note that tools can be over designed.
Metabo a very high quality German Tool manufacturer went to an outside design house to design this Pro drill to sell in the +$500 range but it was a complete bust because of the way it looks. No Pro wanted to show up on a job site and be laughed off because of the radical look.

After six months of trying to sell it, Metabo stopped building it sold the remaining units on Clearance sales. I bought one and it's really a very good high quality drill with both an SDS and a conventional chuck. The radical design just didn't catch on.
.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

#27 doesn't work. Then I got sent back and scolded because I must have clicked too many answers when only two were allowed but I didn't see where it said that anywhere at the beginning. The number of children I have and their ages doesn't have anything to do with building a better mouse trap. The word "mandatory" is used way too often, it sounds like something the governemnt would have something to do with. Gave up at #27.

The entire poll is bogus and something more is amiss.


----------

